# WWW.NOWBETVN.COM BETTING AGENCY 12BET - ASIAN HANDICAP - LIV



## nowbetvn (Mar 14, 2011)

About 12BET

12BET is a remote gambling brand, focused primarily on offering sports betting products and services to certain European and Asia Pacific markets. In Europe, the 12BET brand is operated by Pacific Sea Invests S.A. (Europe) Limited (“PSE”), an Isle of Man company. PSE’s products and services are licensed and regulated by the Isle of Man Gambling Supervision Commission (http://www.gov.im/gambling). A copy of PSE’s Isle of Man license may be viewed here.
In Asia, the 12BET brand is operated by Pacific Sea Invests S.A. (“PSI”), a British Virgin Islands company with offices in the Cagayan Economic Zone, Philippines. PSI’s products and services are licensed and regulated by First Cagayan Leisure and Resort Corporation (http://www.firstcagayan.com) for the Cagayan Economic Zone Authority of the Philippine government. A copy of PSI’s Philippine license may be viewed here.
Our philosophy is to grow our business through seeking to deliver to sports betting customers the best overall experience in the market.

A Safe and Private Environment

We use 128-bit encryption, provided by Thawte, to ensure the security and privacy of your data. We keep all of your information confidential, and we will never share it or sell it to third parties, except in accordance with our Privacy Policy.
Excellence in Customer Care
Available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, our customer service department are there for you - to help answer your questions and resolve your issues as quickly, politely and efficiently as possible.

Fraud & Security

Players are only allowed one Account per player and we perform random security checks to maintain system integrity and fairness. If we find any players engaging in deceptive practices, we will close their accounts immediately. As per the terms of our licenses and the terms and conditions of our business, funds received through deception may be confiscated and/or retrieved.

Responsible Gaming

12BET is committed to responsible gambling. We believe that customers should enjoy betting with us but we understand that a small percentage of players sometimes find that they can no longer control their betting behavior. That being the case we encourage customers to inform us as soon as they believe they are having difficulties so that we can provide information on support available and suspend their accounts with us.

Payments

We offer a variety of secure and easy deposit and cash out options. We adhere to strict "know your customer (KYC)" and anti-money laundering (AML) policies and cooperate with 3rd party financial and regulatory authorities to ensure the highest standards of compliance.
We are very proud of the brand that we have built and would like for you to share our hard-built products and services in a safe, exciting and rewarding environment. We welcome any comments at support@12CSD.com
Please lick here:
http://www.12bet.com/92030523/sportsbook/eneuro/Index.aspx or http://www.12bet.com/92030523/sportsbook/en/Index.aspx register member and live chat with contact online support 12BET


----------



## nowbetvn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: WWW.NOWBETVN.COM BETTING AGENCY 12BET - ASIAN HANDICAP -*

Promo Code: ONE228
WHAT IS THIS PROMOTION?

   1. 20% DEPOSIT BONUS FOR FIRST DEPOSIT!
   2. BONUS AMOUNT UP TO £190! Or equivalent in other currencies, refer to below:
      CURRENCY 	GBP 	EUR 	USD 	CHF 	AUD
      MAX BONUS 	190 	225 	300 	290 	315

HOW TO CLAIM?

   1. Register an account at  http://www.12bet.com/92030523/sportsbook/eneuro/Index.aspx
   2. Fill in BONUS CODE "ONE228" on the signup page during registration.
   3. Make an initial deposit.
   4. Bonus will credited instantly upon successful deposit.

TERMS AND CONDITIONS

   1. This promotion is eligible to all new members who register under the currency of GBP, EUR, USD, CHF, and AUD.
   2. This promotion starts on 00:00:00 (GMT+8) 01 January 2011 until 23:59:59 (GMT+8) 31 December 2011.
   3. Your initial deposit plus the bonus is subjected to 10 time(s) turnover in 12BET Sportsbook wager prior any withdrawal may be made.
   4. Example of the bonus calculation:
      DEPOSIT AMOUNT 	BONUS 	TURNOVER REQUIREMENT BEFORE WITHDRAWAL
      GBP 25 	GBP 5 	GBP 300 (10 x [GBP 25 + GBP 5])
      GBP 125 	GBP 25 	GBP 1,500 (10 x [GBP 125 + GBP 25])
      GBP 250 	GBP 50 	GBP 3,000 (10 x [GBP 250 + GBP 50])
      GBP 950 	GBP 190 	GBP 11,400 (10 x [GBP 950 + GBP 190])
   5. Bets made below 2.0 (Decimal odd), void, tie, cancelled, or made on opposite sides with same outcome will not be counted towards the rollover requirements.
   6. Members participating in this promotion will not be eligible to claim another concurrent New Signup or other similar bonus promotion unless otherwise specified.
   7. One member is allowed to claim one bonus only.
   8. Subjected to terms of use of 12BET Standard Promotion Terms and Conditions.


----------

